# 2 Lamiglass GSB 1502 MH



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

I am a retailer but I thought this would be an OK post for this board. If anyone has a problem with it notify the moderator and he can take it down.

I had a customer that wanted a Lami 1502 GSB Rod Blank. I did not have one in stock so I orderd it. 

It came in damaged. Reordered it and the second one came in damaged. Third try was the charm, it was fine.

I have been in touch with the supplier and been told to just get rid of the first two. 

This is where some of you may become involved. 

On the first rod the damage is very slight, it is just a splinter on the bottom section. Top section is fine.

On the second the damage is more severe and there is actually a crack at the point on the bottom section where it fits into the top and the top is cracked. Worthless.

Anyone interested in the first one can just send me a PM or answer this post. I'll listen to offers until Sunday at 4:00PM. Anyone wants the second can come and get it.

Randy


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Randy I would come by and take a look if I could, but I can't break away from work today. Is there any way you could post some pics of what they look like?


----------



## SurfsUp (Jun 9, 2007)

*Tell me about this blank*

So strange, I just picked up this exact blank~! 

I don't mean to hijack your thread Randy, ( But I'm gonna.. ). 

How is this blank as a surf rod? I intended it for chucking 1-3 oz lures. Would it be good for that? Or should I get something else? 

Whoops..I goofed, my blank is GSH.. not GSB... I guess I might as well ask...

What is the heaviest you would chuck with this? And theoretically, what kind of distance would one expect to cast with this rod?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Lami doesn't make a GSH 1502. You sure you don't have a GSH 102? A 1502 is an 8nbait heaver blank. Definitley not intended for 1-3 oz.


----------



## SurfsUp (Jun 9, 2007)

*Gsh 150*

My mistake, it's not a 150, it's a 144

GSH 144 2 MH. The butt section is .68, 7 1/2 tip, and 5 3/4 oz total weight. 

Lami rates it as 10-20 lb line, and 1/2-2.0. oz lure, but I sorta want feedback on it as a surf distance rod before I try to build it out. In other words, am I better off getting another blank like a rainshadow, and building that out..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Depends on the species really. Check your PM's. If you want a good distance rod for bigger fish, go with a RS1569 or 1509, or even the RS1502. This seems like it would be a good rod for light surf fishing, but nothing too intense.


----------



## Power Aero (May 17, 2007)

*PM Sent*



Baitshack said:


> I am a retailer but I thought this would be an OK post for this board. If anyone has a problem with it notify the moderator and he can take it down.
> 
> I had a customer that wanted a Lami 1502 GSB Rod Blank. I did not have one in stock so I orderd it.
> 
> ...


I'm interested.


----------

